# Scorpions in San diego county?



## neubii18 (Jan 27, 2010)

hello there,I am a 14 year old go who is jusst getting into scorpions.I can't afford them though so I would like to find some.I really don't care which species.does anyone know anywhere I could find some in San diego county?


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Jan 27, 2010)

*sup man*

sup bud welcome to the hobby, if you can get to a outskirt area take a older person or gaurdian with you for safety reasons, but look under rocks, stones, woodpile and a pile of rocks but watch for rattlers 

key: look for "easy to crawl or hide" places and moisture, i would try in march but its been a while since ive lived in southern california lol

good luck man
-Tim


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd go to areas where it's a bit more natural like where there's less people/buildings and more plants/shrubs/rocks.  My friend found a scorp and he lives in San Diego, but I forgot what the species was.  His house is up on higher land and his back porch was facing a large area of just dry dirt and shrubs. It'd be good to go searching during late hours w/ a black light (makes them "glow"), but I've never done that myself.  Who knows, you might get lucky and see one on a wall or something though.


----------



## megabytex3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello!!!I suggest you read some info about scorpions first before going for the hunt. Some scorpions are really deadly you know. Here are same helpful sites that may help you.

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/index.htm
http://scorpiondomain.com/index.htm
http://members.tripod.com/~c_kianwee/care.htm

Have fun!!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 29, 2010)

American scorpions aren't deadly.   They are painful.  *Particularly if you have access to medical treatment*  

So take a cell phone AND a friend or gaurdian.   I slept in San Diego parks before.   Trust me when I say this,... In the winter, just about every cranny you might find scorpions in is going to be occupied by homeless people.  Most of them are good nice people down on their luck (or just hippies), but there are monsters mixed in with them.  Please be careful in the western 1/3 of SD county.   Eastern 2/3 should be clear of most homeless, but there are still dangers, so don't go alone please.  

Oh, this is the place for collecting info, this site is run by a king of scorpions.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/collecting.html

Please, don't over collect, and breed what you do.   That will give you the ability to walk with your head high, get you some respect from people here, and you would have lots of info, and eventually stock, to share with us.   

10% max take only my friend.   10%              ~r


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jan 29, 2010)

do yourself a favor and find you a UV flashlight, night hunting is so much easier. some flashlights can be found in novelty areas in some stores usually $8 or less and work fairly well. Don't discount your own back yard as a source either.


----------

